# Fishing Line?



## tgaut (Mar 5, 2015)

I've never fished the surf but intend too Easter weekend in Navarre. I've been reading a lot on here and I think I have a grip on selecting location, rod n reel, but what is the line of choice? I fish the Marsh in Louisiana and use Green Power Pro. I've seen pics on here of rigs that look like they have yellow PP. Any suggestions?
BTW, this a great forum.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Green PP will be as good as any! That's what I use and have no problems. I like 20 lb on my reels.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You are going to get about as many opinions on this as you get responses. For surf fishing, I prefer mono but if you are stuck on Power Pro, go for it. Depending on your specie, 40 lb. is probably overkill unless you are interested in sharks. I generally go with 20 lb. and use something like Berkley Big Game or some Hi-Vis selection. Good luck to you. Things should be going pretty good by the time you get here.


----------



## tgaut (Mar 5, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input. I'm just looking to catch a few Pomps on light tackle and one surf rod for some reds/drum. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Spinning or Conventional reels? I like 20# braid on spinning gear, with a mono top shot/shock leader to save your fingers. Braid doesn't have line memory, so it comes off the spool more efficiently from the side. I prefer mono on conventionals, and my favorite is 20# High Seas Black Widow, I co-polymer line with a smaller diameter than most. Stay in the 15-20# range and you'll be fine around here.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

I use 17#Suffix Tritanium on my drum rods. 

I got this from the east coast boys and it works great casts great on a conventional. I use a 50# shock/cast leader tied with a surgeons loop or spider hitch to a Bristol knot. Thinking about using a nail knot for the next trip I just learned to tie it. 

I use 12# Berkley big game (cool green) on the pomp whiting rods.

I caught a 35 inch black drum on one of those rods over Christmas break. 

I have a spinner with 20# braid on it for casting plugs.


----------

